# Camera sugestions?



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

Wife's birthday is coming up next month and she has already hinted around about a new camera. I was wondering what you guys and gals might suggest as a starter digital slr. I have been looking at the nikon d40, sony a200, and canon digital rebel. This new camera will be used for taking pics on vacations, family gatherings that type of stuff mostly point and shoot but want the flexibility of interchangeable lenses and manual settings. Price range i would like to keep as low as possible up to say $600 for a body and lens at least. Help me out tell me what yall think.

Thanks
PC


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The Sony A200 is getting a lot of very good reviews among the Sony crowd. I own a Sony A350 and couldn't be happier. 

However, both Nikon and Canon have led the pack for a number of years.

The thing to remember when you buy a DSLR is that you are not just buying a camera, you are buying into a lens "system". Soon you will want a new lens for longer distances; another for macros; another for low-light etc.. 

Nikon and Canon do not have VF/IS ( image stabilization) --IN-- the camera. Sony; Pentax; and Olympus all do. 

So, if you want a stabilized lens ( I want a stabilized lens for everything! ) you have to buy the higher cost, stabilized-in-the-lens items. If your budget can handle it... some people say the in-lens-stabilization is better. Many disagree with that posture. 

Some take the stance that you shouldn't NEED stabilization. I learned on some stabilized digital Ultra Zooms ( a Canon S3 and a Sony H5 ) and I cannot see any reason why stabilization could ever hurt. It can only help, IMHO.

Perhaps an even more important factor is which of the many very good offerings will fit best into your wife's hands?? Ergonomics is really important when you take that camera along for day's outing. Too large; too heavy; buttons in the wrong place....if ANY of those things occur..the camera will be left home much of the time. 

After buying five or more lenses, I finally stepped up and got a Sony 18-250 mm lens for my DSLR. It allows me to have ONE lens on for the entire trip. It is equivalent to a 27-375 mm film lens and covers the gamut of anything that I want to shoot. Virtually all of the major manufacturers have a similar lens available for their camera.

Some will say that the large zoom isn't as good as single prime lenses. My answer is that I don't want to carry four lenses to cover my day's shoot, and all of the present day DSLR cameras are so good, I'll, personally, never know the difference.

regards, and happy shopping....Rich


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Rich how do you come up with the 250mm lens going to 375mm equivalent???

Thats saving some bucks.

dick


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Dick Most APS sensor DSLRs have what is known as a crop-factor. For the Sony, it is 1.5 ... for some other similar cameras ..it is 1.6. So, the bottom-line effect of that is that a 250 mm lens, designed for a film or full-frame camera.... produces what appears to be a bigger picture on any APS sized DSLR. 

250mm x 1.5 equals 375mm effective.

A full-frame camera ( expensive but very good stuff) doesn't have a "crop factor". So, on a film camera, and on a "Full Frame camera....250mm is 250mm.

If you wanted WIDE angles ... then clearly the film or the Full-Frame is a better choice. If you wanted long distance telephoto, then the APS cameras appear to produce more bang for the buck.

That explanation is WAY over-simplified...since normally the Full-Frame cameras are the very top of the line. The trade off for those who choose the Full-Frames, is that they have to buy REAL 500 mm long distance lenses. Just think about the mega big lenses that you see at ball-games. Most of those really big "cannon-like" lenses are on full-frame bodies.

I mentioned some of this in my first answer to your original inquiry. I believe that you bought an APS sized camera...so..if that is so...you have a crop factor of 1.5 or 1.6 and can gain the benefit of the longer mm effect. What camera did you order again? regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Crop factor explained better...

http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/crop-factor-explained/

regards, rich


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Canon 40D and a 70-300mm IS

dick


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I liked the Canon Rebel XTI so much that I just bought a second one!

I also use the Tamron lenses to save money. Its not the best,,,but its close!
Here are a few shots taken on the beach with the camera while using the Tamron 28-75mm 2.8 and the canon 580 flash for fill.
The hook picture was taken in the studio with my 50mm 1.4


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Dick according to wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_40D the 40D has an APS sized sensor with a 1.6 crop factor. Hence, your 300 mm long-end will appear to you as if it were a film ( or full-frame) 480mm. ( Canon 40 D has a 1.6 crop factor) That'll get a few birds.

Now, a REAL 480 mm on a full-frame camera will take a better picture ....... for lots and lots and lots and lots more dollars and lots more weight/size, too. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

The 40D and that lens would be about 1,520.00 Thats a lot more than he said he wanted to spend Dick.


The XTI has the same sensor as the 40D. 
I just bought a used XTI from KEH photo for 465.00 with a warranty. I also got the battery grip for 99.00.
Another good place to get your camera from is BHPhoto.com

You might have to spend a little more than 600.00 to get what you want PC


----------



## SummittKing (May 29, 2008)

*Camera*

I purchased a Nikon D40 for my birthday a year or so ago and I absolutely love the device. On Christmas I recieved the 55-200mm Nikkor lens. On father's day, I received the SB-400 speedlight flash.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

IMO - go with the Canon. The photo quality is outstanding!


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

*camera*

Rebel: very simple


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The Canon XSi would most likely fix you up for a few years. See link here.

You would have access to a lot of lenses and accessories made for the Canon camera including lenses made by Tamron, Tokina and Sigma. Also Flashes made by Canon as well as Sigma.

Good luck in your search.
Mike


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

IMHO, there arn't really any BAD dSLR's around anymore... with that said - for Value, look at last years models...

Nikon D40 with two lens kit (one standard zoom and one telephoto lens, covering 28-300)

Or

Olympus E510 with two lens kit (same range as the nikon)

Either kit can be had for about $650 on-line. The 6mp (d40) vs 10mp(E510) dosen't really matter unless you are printing poster-sized photos. Both are well-respected as great entry-level cameras that take great pictures...


----------



## topwater tiger (Jun 20, 2008)

been looking lately....don't know when I when actually buy. Seemed to narrow it down to the Nikon D40 or the Sony a200.....

any advise on one or the other?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

One thing that I can say in favor of of the Sony A200 is that you can buy, used and new, Minolta AF lenses pretty cheaply on EBay. All of the Minolta and Sony -A- mount..AF lenses will fit right on. All of the lenses will be, instantly, Image Stabilized ..due to the in-camera stabilization. 

As long as they are AF lenses ( most of them are, but do watch) you can use them in that camera. I have quite a collection here, now. Some of which I will now be getting rid of since I bought the Sony 18-250. 

Be sure to hold the camera(s) in your hand before buying anything. Ergonomics is very important if you are carrying any camera around all day. If you wind up with the Sony...Let me know what you are looking for lens wise...and I'll see what I consider surplus. 

Also, Dick Laxt, a member here just told us about three Minolta lenses that he inherited. All three of them would fit the A200 and I imagine he'd make you a deal..or maybe even let you "try it before you buy it". I am spending summers in Northern Illinois. I would let you "try it before you buy it", also..but the 1200 mile distance may hinder that. 
regards, Rich


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the great input. I think i have it narrowed down to the canon or the sony for the moment. More research in progress. I will let yall know which way i decide to go.

Thanks
PC


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

One more suggestion is to go to www.dpreview.com and read the various *forums* for any camera that you are considering buying. There is a *Nikon* forum, and a *Sony* forum ( as well as every other make of camera). It is surprising what actual owners have to say about their own choices! Sure, some only love what they buy..but most people are pretty critical of the failings or shortfalls of any camera that they use. You will also get to see pix from the various cameras.

You can also go to www.flicker.com and choose to look at pictures taken with the camera that you are looking at. See what other people got out of their choices before making any decision.
regards, rich


----------



## Jmoseley_99 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Canon Digital Rebel XT*

There is no better than a Canon Rebel XT per the wife!

:fish:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well that settles it then


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Some of us might think differently, but we know better than to argue with the wife's opinion. We'll just keep our opinions to ourselves


----------

